# DS #5000: Inazuma Eleven 3 - Sekai he no Chosen!! Spark (Japan)



## Minox (Jun 30, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6314^^


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 30, 2010)

yahoooo even spark with it and its number 5000 of nds releases you deserve this number inazuma eleven 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cant wait to play those games


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 30, 2010)

yup it would be most deserving if it was in english... even the wii is getting this
another thing is that when good games need to be exploited for money, they release two slightly different version (IMHO)


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 30, 2010)

AWESOME INAIRE GOT 5000 8DDDD I can think of at least 50 fangirls on the LJ comm that would be rushing for this lol


----------



## Flame (Jun 30, 2010)

why dont they release this games in Europe? dont they know football + Europe = £££


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 30, 2010)

^ They are going to. First one coming out in English some time this year. :/



Opening scene


----------



## DarkWay (Jun 30, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> ^ They are going to. First one coming out in English some time this year. :/
> 
> *YOUTUBE*
> 
> Opening scene




where did you read that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want NOW!!! if I could actually read japanese there would alread be translation projects open on all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shame I can't read japanese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I WILL learn it when I get beck in uni.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 30, 2010)

for the football fans you should try this game its awesome it's like captain tsubasa but its an rpg style with great special moves and special shots you can recruit players up to 2200 players plus more than 340 special moves + deeper story


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> ^ They are going to. First one coming out in English some time this year. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Opening scene



1:08 Looks Like Endous Grandad Aint Dead ?


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 30, 2010)

Man the game is huge 4096 Mbit .. the source I have says it is over 300 mbs compressed o_o.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jun 30, 2010)

kyuubi426 said:
			
		

> 1:08 Looks Like Endous Grandad Aint Dead ?
> 
> That's not his granddad lol. It's some new coach, you can see him in the Bomber version opening I posted in the other version topic.
> 
> ...



Must be all the international Hissatsu cutscenes, lol. Can't waaaait for the subbers to finish playing these games and begin subbing the FFI arc! 8DDD (They stopped at the end of the Alier arc :/)


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratz with 5000th dump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to the temp for showing all the dumps to.


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Jun 30, 2010)

*RUBS HANDS EXCITEDLY*


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Binary Patch


```
00004430: A2 6D 92 AD 2D 30 1A 1A 31 54 C5 6D ED 29 FA AA ? 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1 
00004440: 80 82 A3 F0 97 95 7C 1C 5E 0B 73 00 6D F3 01 D1 ? 1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05 
00004450: C4 03 F0 A9 D1 42 78 0C 15 C8 AB D2 4E E8 E8 DB ? A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 84 CD 12 02 
00004460: 8D E8 DA F9 88 86 29 4B FE 0B 73 2D ? 4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36 
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 8C FE FF EA
```

Edit: Love your Masaru avatar, Splash


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Jul 1, 2010)

XD Thanks ladypoodle. Masaru


----------



## ladypoodle (Jul 1, 2010)

Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Inazuma Eleven 3 Sekai he no Chousen!! Spark

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H2I691G0

After patching, use the .nds file. The .bak is the original clean ROM.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jul 1, 2010)

SplashTOMATO said:
			
		

> XD Thanks ladypoodle. Masaru


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 1, 2010)

Incredible. I never thought the 5000th ROM dump would be something that isn't shovelware. It always is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note: more of these games?


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 1, 2010)

too bad it couldnt hold out till like DQ9 or something


----------



## FlameTakuya (Jul 1, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Incredible. I never thought the 5000th ROM dump would be something that isn't shovelware. It always is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not stopping anytime soon...

There's a fourth one in the making. Not sure if it's the Wii one tho. Maybe they'll still continue making it for the DS.


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 1, 2010)

So have there been any fan translation for these games? And usually, what's the difference between each two versions?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 1, 2010)

dan80315 said:
			
		

> So have there been any fan translation for these games? And usually, what's the difference between each two versions?



There WAS one for the 1st, eventually got cancelled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Meh, they;re officially localising the 1st, so if anything someone should translate the 2nd and the 3rd. We all know how Level 5 are with their localisations.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice 5000th release indeed!

I`m still perplexed, that Level-5 didn`t managed to localize a football-/soccer-game on time for this massive football-event that is going to end in 10 days... 

I think marketing-wise it would have been important to get it out before the World Cup started! But normally since football is so big in Europe I think a little delay won`t do much harm but as far as I know (see source) they clearly intended at least the anime to air sometime in the world cups time period!


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking forward for an English release. This looks really fun.

If all else fails, we can pray a localization team picks this up QQ


----------



## kantouteam (Jul 1, 2010)

uuuuh the game does not work on my supercard said his "error write index table


----------



## WildArms (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys!, didnt knew in wich one to post xD bomber or spark, but this is the 5000 so this is more "wishy-washy" anyway i was wondering if someone knew the difference between the 2 versions, i know the basics from inazuma 2 (dif enemies, allies, etc) but im wondering the storywise part of the games, for example in Inazuma 2, one version Endou goes for one girl, you know, like more in a romantic way, and in the other version Endou goes the other girl. 

So i was wondering, does these 2 has these kind of difference?, i magine it does, like one is the continuation of one of the version of Inazula 2 or something like that, but i still want to ask someone who is really sure.

Thanks!


----------



## N-TG (Jul 1, 2010)

Differences on Inazuma Eleven 2

Here is the Differences on Inazuma Eleven 2 Fire + Blizzard...
It doesn't affect the game so much it's a bit of eye candy and the story :S

Oh I found a small article about Inazuma 3 that says some of the differences... But not exactly
Inazuma Eleven 3

(Hope this helps... And I hope they stop making 512MB Games... My poor 2GB R4 is trembling and I want already to play Love Plus +. Another 512MB Game)


----------



## ramita22 (Jul 1, 2010)

How do you apply the binary patch¿??


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Jul 1, 2010)

Yay Rudolph patch~ thanks again, ladypoodle. But erp, yeah, link is dead ^^; Fix please?



			
				FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Oh wow Splash I didn't know you were on GBAtemp. o_o
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work subbing the Anime.
> 
> ...



Yus it's me XD; We try when we can :3


----------



## WildArms (Jul 1, 2010)

ladypoodle said:
			
		

> Rudolph's Child's Play Patch for Inazuma Eleven 3 Sekai he no Chousen!! Spark
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H2I691G0
> 
> After patching, use the .nds file. The .bak is the original clean ROM.



The link doesn't seems to work, don't you know another source o.o?


----------



## kantouteam (Jul 2, 2010)

I do not work when I start I get error: write index table!I have certainly ds linker


----------



## tj445 (Jul 2, 2010)

Tested with Spark also.
This game has a built-in Acekard 2i Bricker, patcher or clean it does the same friggin Health Screen freeze or Loading Loop when saving with Inazuma eleven 3


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 5, 2010)

tj445 said:
			
		

> Tested with Spark also.
> This game has a built-in Acekard 2i Bricker, patcher or clean it does the same friggin Health Screen freeze or Loading Loop when saving with Inazuma eleven 3


By bricker, you don't mean renders your entire acekard/ds useless right?


----------



## zizoux (Jul 5, 2010)

tj445 said:
			
		

> Tested with Spark also.
> This game has a built-in Acekard 2i Bricker, patcher or clean it does the same friggin Health Screen freeze or Loading Loop when saving with Inazuma eleven 3



Yeah, this game bricked my acekard2i. I dont have another cart to unbrick it. guess i have to buy another card


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 6, 2010)

Will it brick any other carts? Like the AK2.1 or Cyclo?


----------



## aeusese (Oct 7, 2010)

I maybe replying to an old thread but could someone upload the Patch again?


----------

